# Sauvegarde Time machine impossible sur Synology DiskStation DS213j



## tinety (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je m'arrache les cheveux depuis quelques temps à essayer de comprendre le problème et le résoudre.
Depuis plusieurs année, je fais des sauvegardes automatiques sur un serveur NAS  "Synology DiskStation DS213j" (iMac fin 2012)
Depuis quelques temps, le disque est plein et n'accepte plus de nouvelle sauvegarde, alors que d'habitude il écrasait les anciennes sauvegardes. 
Il ne me semble pas avoir fait de modifications qui puissent engendrer ce problème.
Je ne maitrise pas trop les paramétrages (on me l'avait installé et paramètré au départ). 
J'ai fait pas mal de recherches un peu partout pour essayer de trouver des solutions. J'ai pu constater que ce problème arrivait à d'autres. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé (ou bien compris) comment y remédier. Peut être qu'il y a une histoire de dossier "@download" qui stocke sans se vider des éléments, mais je ne sais pas comment y accéder. Peut-être que c'est dû à tout autre chose.
Si quelqu'un a des conseils ou connait le problème, je suis preneuse... Merci !!!


----------



## Daffy44 (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Ça peut en effet parfois arriver.
Le mieux est de supprimer toute l'assistance poyren refaire une complète.
Il faut se connecter sur le NAS en tant qu'administrateur 
Via FileStation supprimer le dossier lié au mac et don TM
Quitter
Relancer TM sur le Mac pour qu'il fasse sa sauvegarde initiale.


----------



## tinety (17 Septembre 2018)

Pour être sûre de ne pas faire d'erreur.
Dans DiskStation, il y a 2 dossiers :
1- NetBackup (vide ? je ne sais pas à quoi ça correspond)

2- TimeMachine :
- .TemporaryItems
- #recycle
- Imac de user.sparsebundle

Je supprime l'intégralité des sous-dossiers de "TimeMachine" ?


----------



## Daffy44 (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Sur le Mac on désactive la sauvegarde TimeMachine(le temps de faire l'opération RAZ)
Préférences Systèmes
TimeMachine
on décoche "sauvegarder automatiquement"
on s'assure qu'il est n'est pas en train d'en faire une .. auquel cas on la stoppe

Puis

Sur le NAS un dossier a été précisé pour récolter les TimeMachines (TM).
Pour le connaître :

connexion au NAS en tant qu'admin
Panneau de configuration
Services de Fichier
onglet avancé
bouton 'configurer les dossiers Time Machine'
Par la suite

Une fois repéré on va 

dans FileStation
si le dossier s’appelait par exemple TM on localise sur le NAS ce dossier (en général il est au 1er niveau de l'arborescence)
dedans se trouve des dossiers intulé comme suit : iMac de DaffY.sparsebundle
ce dossier représente la sauvegarde TimeMachine de l'iMac de DaffY.
On supprime alors ce dossier
Enfin
Un fois terminé on retourne sur le Mac on réactive TimeMachine et on le laisse faire sa grosse sauvegarde.

Netbackup n'a normalement rien à voir avec TimeMachine.
dispo par MP si besoin


----------



## tinety (21 Septembre 2018)

Désolée, pour le temps de réponse, il m'a fallu un certain temps pour faire les manip et lancer la sauvegarde, mais ça marche enfin !!!
Mille Merci Daffy44 pour tes explications détaillées, ça m'a vraiment aidé !
Je note précieusement les manips à faire au cas où ça se reproduirait.
Bon weekend


----------



## Daffy44 (22 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour
Merci et content que cela fonctionne
Bon WE aussi


----------

